# Poudriere Error: Dependency loop detected:



## minimike (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi there

since today I have got a problem with ports-mgmt/poudriere


```
[00:00:00] Creating the reference jail... done
[00:00:00] Mounting system devices for freebsd_11-1x64-HEAD
[00:00:00] Mounting ports/packages/distfiles
[00:00:00] Using packages from previously failed build
[00:00:00] Mounting ccache from: /var/cache/ccache
[00:00:00] Mounting packages from: /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/freebsd_11-1x64-HEAD
[00:00:00] Copying /var/db/ports from: /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/freebsd_11-1x64-HEAD-options
[00:00:01] Appending to make.conf: /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/freebsd_11-1x64-make.conf
/etc/resolv.conf -> /usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/freebsd_11-1x64-HEAD/ref/etc/resolv.conf
[00:00:01] Starting jail freebsd_11-1x64-HEAD
[00:00:01] Logs: /usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/freebsd_11-1x64-HEAD/2018-03-15_11h29m04s
[00:00:01] WWW: http://poudriere.webterrorist.local/build.html?mastername=freebsd_11-1x64-HEAD&build=2018-03-15_11h29m04s
[00:00:01] Loading MOVED
[00:00:02] Ports supports: FLAVORS SELECTED_OPTIONS
[00:00:02] Gathering ports metadata
[00:00:09] Calculating ports order and dependencies
[00:00:09] (-c) Cleaning all packages... done
[00:00:09] pkg package missing, skipping sanity
[00:00:09] Skipping incremental rebuild and repository sanity checks
[00:00:09] Cleaning the build queue
[00:00:10] Sanity checking build queue
[00:00:10] Error: Dependency loop detected:
These packages depend on each other: ccache-3.3.5 autoconf-2.69_1 help2man-1.47.6 p5-Locale-gettext-1.07
These packages depend on each other: ccache-3.3.5 libmemcached-1.0.18_6 cyrus-sasl-2.1.26_13
These packages depend on each other: autoconf-2.69_1 ccache-3.3.5 libmemcached-1.0.18_6
These packages depend on each other: ccache-3.3.5 autoconf-2.69_1 m4-1.4.18,1
These packages depend on each other: ccache-3.3.5 autoconf-2.69_1 help2man-1.47.6
These packages depend on each other: ccache-3.3.5 autoconf-2.69_1 texinfo-6.5,1
These packages depend on each other: ccache-3.3.5 autoconf-2.69_1 gmake-4.2.1_2 gettext-runtime-0.19.8.1_1 indexinfo-0.3.1
These packages depend on each other: autoconf-2.69_1 ccache-3.3.5 automake-1.15.1
These packages depend on each other: ccache-3.3.5 autoconf-2.69_1 perl5-5.24.3
These packages depend on each other: ccache-3.3.5 autoconf-2.69_1 gmake-4.2.1_2
These packages depend on each other: ccache-3.3.5 autoconf-2.69_1
These packages depend on each other: ccache-3.3.5 pkgconf-1.4.2,1
These packages depend on each other: autoconf-2.69_1 ccache-3.3.5 libmemcached-1.0.18_6 libevent-2.1.8_1
```

Any hint how I could fix it? Thank you for advance.


----------



## talsamon (Mar 15, 2018)

I think it is the memcache option in devel/ccache,  try to set it to off.


----------

